# Oil



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

What brand of engine oil should I use in my Bobcat? What brand do you use?


----------



## Mr frosty (Dec 30, 2006)

Shell rotella 15-40 Best oil ever 700000 km 5.9 cummins
payup  tymusic


----------



## WinnEnterprises (Jan 26, 2007)

We run Shell Rotella 15W-40 in both our trucks, tractors at our farm, etc. However, my bobcat sales man talked me into running bobcat brand 15W-40 in my machine. I bought our machine new so it is still under warranty- according to my salesman there is a dye in the bobcat brand oil so if something goes wrong in you warranty period and that dye (from the bobcat brand oil) is not present in the motor than you might have a hard time getting bobcat to award you the warranty work. he also said, (and this may be total bull...) that bobcat oil is designed to be used in loaders only- and so it is going to perform better and protect longer than a generic use oil like rotella. then again my john deere dealer tells me he runs john deere oil in his truck, tractor, etc. because john deere oil is the best... honestly when my warranty is up i will probably just use rotella for everything... there are an endless amount of diesel motors out there with gobs and gobs a miles/hours on them that have be running rotella. rotella is hands down the most trusted oil when it comes to diesel engines. And that is my lengthy answer...:waving:


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you both I think I will run the Shell Rotella 15w-40


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

WinnEnterprises;387603 said:


> We run Shell Rotella 15W-40 in both our trucks, tractors at our farm, etc. However, my bobcat sales man talked me into running bobcat brand 15W-40 in my machine. I bought our machine new so it is still under warranty- according to my salesman there is a dye in the bobcat brand oil so if something goes wrong in you warranty period and that dye (from the bobcat brand oil) is not present in the motor than you might have a hard time getting bobcat to award you the warranty work. he also said, (and this may be total bull...) that bobcat oil is designed to be used in loaders only- and so it is going to perform better and protect longer than a generic use oil like rotella. then again my john deere dealer tells me he runs john deere oil in his truck, tractor, etc. because john deere oil is the best... honestly when my warranty is up i will probably just use rotella for everything... there are an endless amount of diesel motors out there with gobs and gobs a miles/hours on them that have be running rotella. rotella is hands down the most trusted oil when it comes to diesel engines. And that is my lengthy answer...:waving:


Thanks again, how many hours do you have on your Bobcat? did you change the filters at 50 hours and the engine oil like it said in the book?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I use amsoil 15/40 heavy duty diesel oil in my skid. After break in on conventional oil we put synthetic oil in all of our equipment. I don't know if it is really that much better but it does give more time in between oil changes. I guess no matter what you use the most important thing is to just change it when your supposed to !!! A skid steer spends most of it's time running at high rpm's so I like having the best protection I can get !!!


----------



## WinnEnterprises (Jan 26, 2007)

Like i mentioned above- this is our brand new machine (just over 50 hrs. now)- and yes we changed it at 50 the first time and plan on doing it every 100 after that.


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

If your bobcat is new , by using bobcat oil and filters during the 1st year will get you a free 2nd year 2000 hour drivetrain warranty for free. You rep should have told you when you bought the machine.


Scott


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

no he never told me that. just changed oil a few days ago.


----------



## haybaler (Apr 6, 2007)

Shell and amsoil are both great. It is completely against the law for any manufactorer to require you to use there oil or part in the machine. they can offer you incentives to use there product but the next time your salesman trys to pull that crap tell them you hope they have a good lawyer and walk away.


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

haybaler;388334 said:


> Shell and amsoil are both great. It is completely against the law for any manufactorer to require you to use there oil or part in the machine. they can offer you incentives to use there product but the next time your salesman trys to pull that crap tell them you hope they have a good lawyer and walk away.


Did i say they require it????? 
If you re-read the post i made , i stated that if you use b/c oil and filters for the 1st year you get a free drive train warranty. That , my friend , is a incentive ....not holding a requirment.

I am a rep for Bobcat , please have your lawer call me .....


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

AMSOIL in the trucks, Rotella in the equipment.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

firemedic680;388617 said:


> Did i say they require it?????
> If you re-read the post i made , i stated that if you use b/c oil and filters for the 1st year you get a free drive train warranty. That , my friend , is a incentive ....not holding a requirment.
> 
> I am a rep for Bobcat , please have your lawer call me .....


sound like a good incentive...just spent $3500 on a drive motor sound like a good deal!


----------

